# Amazon coffee beans?



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

What you think about Amazon beans?

https://amzn.to/36GdnxS

I bought few times, and still considering it good value for the price... Especially if price goes down sometimes under 10 pounds


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are happy with the coffee these beans produce - fine. At £8.00 a kilo you're getting low grade commodity beans which aren't going to be pretty fresh either. Pretty sure you'd able to taste the difference between shots made with these beans and shots made with decent quality freshly roasted.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Are you using a bean to cup machine by any chance?

It's all relative at the end of the day. If you're comparing them to Lavazza and Costco, maybe they'll hold up ok but if you compared them to some of the stuff from the high end roasters on here, there's likely to be no comparison. As TSK pointed out, there's almost no chance they'll be what would be considered 'fresh'.


----------



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you are happy with the coffee these beans produce - fine. At £8.00 a kilo you're getting low grade commodity beans which aren't going to be pretty fresh either. Pretty sure you'd able to taste the difference between shots made with these beans and shots made with decent quality freshly roasted.


 comparing now with Lavaza beans and TBH not sure if it's worth paying twice for almost the same... 🙂


----------



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Are you using a bean to cup machine by any chance?
> 
> It's all relative at the end of the day. If you're comparing them to Lavazza and Costco, maybe they'll hold up ok but if you compared them to some of the stuff from the high end roasters on here, there's likely to be no comparison. As TSK pointed out, there's almost no chance they'll be what would be considered 'fresh'.


 I'm using delonghi blade grinder only... and semi automatic delonghi ec850m, so probably need to upgrade grinder at least to feel better taste


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeFreak said:


> comparing now with Lavaza beans and TBH not sure if it's worth paying twice for almost the same... 🙂


 That's not exactly setting the bar very high, is it??


----------



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's not exactly setting the bar very high, is it??


 just 15 bar, same as other model on the market... I saw some new models have higher pressure (17 bar) - is it so much difference?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeFreak said:


> just 15 bar, same as other model on the market... I saw some new models have higher pressure (17 bar) - is it so much difference?


 Don't think we're referring to the same bar. Bar as in standard of judgement not pressure🤣


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

CoffeFreak said:


> comparing now with Lavaza beans🙂


 How did I know? 😉

It's difficult to know where to start with this. No pun intended but there's no magic bean that's going to taste awesome if you don't have a suitable grinder, machine and technique. It's not as simple as buying a better bean.

It's a discussion that's been had millions of times on here. You'd be wise to invest your time reading through the forum properly. Read stickies, use the search function. Then if you have any specific questions, shoot.

After explaining that, are the Amazon beans 'good'? In generic terms no, probably not. But if you're looking to improve things, beans are probably not the place to start.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It says "sugar free" which would usually be a lie but in the case of this coffee I'm willing to believe.


----------



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think we're referring to the same bar. Bar as in standard of judgement not pressure🤣


 lol, was reading this at night...


----------



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

anything good you can buy on Amazon? what you recommend?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you contractually bound to amazon for all your purchases? Just order from a roaster, there are plenty to choose from. Rave, Crankhouse, Dark Arts, Coffee Compass, Cartwheel and many others like Black cat and Coffee by the Casuals who are members of this forum. If you must buy from amazon I think Union and Rave sell on amazon but don't know how fresh roasted it will be...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe you sometimes can get rave beans on Amazon. Is there a reason for wanting to use Amazon? Many roasters offer free postage over a certain quantity.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

the price is usually higher on amazon too for well known roasters, they have to pass on the extra admin charges of selling via amazon rather than direct to the consumer.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

CoffeFreak said:


> just 15 bar, same as other model on the market... I saw some new models have higher pressure (17 bar) - is it so much difference?


 Omg. That might be the funniest response I've ever seen


----------



## CoffeFreak (Nov 17, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Are you contractually bound to amazon for all your purchases? Just order from a roaster, there are plenty to choose from. Rave, Crankhouse, Dark Arts, Coffee Compass, Cartwheel and many others like Black cat and Coffee by the Casuals who are members of this forum. If you must buy from amazon I think Union and Rave sell on amazon but don't know how fresh roasted it will be...


 thanks for advice!


----------

